# Harrisonburg, VA?



## mandovoodoo (Aug 27, 2005)

Thinking of relocating. Riding groups? How is the riding? Good motorists? Much variety? We usually do 20 - 25 before work. Up to 60 on weekends, usually all we have time for. But once the kids grow up more, we'll be on our own and can go longer.

Other information I don't know to ask?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

mandovoodoo said:


> Thinking of relocating. Riding groups? How is the riding? Good motorists? Much variety? We usually do 20 - 25 before work. Up to 60 on weekends, usually all we have time for. But once the kids grow up more, we'll be on our own and can go longer.
> 
> Other information I don't know to ask?


Lots of fast food places. That's what comes to mind first when I think of Harrisonburg. There is an exit off of I-81, which is a traditional stop when my family and I drive between Baltimore and Hot Springs, Va., that has about every fast food franchise that exists. But, I do have some cycling content to add.

In March 2004, I rode my bike from Boonsboro, Maryland, to Harrisonburg, Va., spent the night in Harrisonburg and then rode to Hot Springs. I can't say anything about the local cycling scene other than that the staff at the Days Inn in Harrisonburg was very accommodating to me. My wife had left a backpack with a change of clothes the day before I arrived, which they held for me. When I left, they agreed to hold the same backpack (with dirty clothes in it) for a day until my wife picked it up on the way back north. I got the impression that Harrisonburg is like a lot of college towns -- people are more used to cyclists than they otherwise would be if there were no college or university around.

The roads between Harrisonburg and Hot Springs are nice for long distance riding. If you like hills, there are lots of them within close range of Harrisonburg. Insofar as riding in Harrisonburg itself is concerned, I was just trying to get in and out of town and nothing memorable happened (i.e., if I had run into bad motorists or the like, I would remember).


----------



## RHRoop (Nov 1, 2006)

The mountain biking is superb. I can't say much about the road biking by geographically it must have a lot to offer.


----------



## mandovoodoo (Aug 27, 2005)

We looked a bit on our way back through. Think it might work for that. I'm going to start doing more in depth research. University community is nice. Speakers & shows come through, new group of clients every year!


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

I relocated to Waynesboro, VA (about 20-25 miles south of Harrisonburg) this spring. There is alot of great riding and I see people out all of the time when I'm riding. When I first came down to VA from PA I was staying with a friend in Bridgewater (Just south of Harrisonburg) and it was a cyclist's heaven. There were cyclists everywhere. Cars were few and far between on most back roads but very respectful when they did pass. The cycling community was the best I've seen so far. For me the only problem is that there doesn't seem to much of a racing scene in the immediate area. That being said, the Tour of VA was in Harrisonburg in May and I did meet Jeremiah Bishop (who lives in H'burg)


----------

